# Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....



## messerfisch (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute ,

Ich habe mal eine frage ich habe mir vor kurzem sagen lassen das es der bringer sein soll seine Haken mit garn zu umwickeln und anschließend einzulacken?!

Angeblich zur senkung der Fehlbisse?Das ganze sieht aus wie beim Fliegenbinden (Rippung).
Ist da was dran?


lG Max:m


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*

Hi, 
also ich umwickel die Brandungshaken auch mit Garn (und Sekundenkleber), was aber den Vorteil / Zweck hat, dass der Köder (Wattwurm) mehr auf dem Hakenschenkel verteilt hält und nicht bis in den Hakenbogen rutscht.


----------



## Seele (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*

Also ich seh das als Nachteil an. Weil dann kann der Haken ja viel schlechter eindringen. Idealerweise wäre eine Teflonumantelung, mit der habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## messerfisch (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*



seele schrieb:


> Also ich seh das als Nachteil an. Weil dann kann der Haken ja viel schlechter eindringen. Idealerweise wäre eine Teflonumantelung, mit der habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.




So wie ich das verstanden habe wird auch nicht der Bogen, sondern nur der Schaft umwickelt?
Naja werde ich mal ausprobieren.... Mal sehen ob das besser klappt?!

lG Max:m


----------



## degl (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*



messerfisch schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe wird auch nicht der Bogen, sondern nur der Schaft umwickelt?
> Naja werde ich mal ausprobieren.... Mal sehen ob das besser klappt?!
> 
> lG Max:m



Naja,

da ich den Wattie immer soweit auf den Haken aufschiebe, das auf alle Fälle der Hakenbogen frei bleibt........macht das Umwickeln schon Sinn(Hakenschaft).......immerhin rutscht der Wurm so nicht wieder zurück, mglw. sogar bis auf die Spitze(dadurch kommt es ja gelegenlich zu Fehlbissen)........doch allein die "Arbeit" macht mir keinen Spass und daher lass ichs

gruß degl


----------



## messerfisch (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*

Naja die Arbeit würde ich mir schon machen, einenBindestock habe ich schon. Und wenn es was bringt.... Ich kann mir nur i-wie nicht vorstellen das das klappen sol, da die Würmer innen doch nur wasser und Innerein haben. Das ist doch alles sehr schlabberich. Und um der Sache ein bisschen mehr halt zu geben müsste doch der Faden sehr dick sein=!


lG Max|wavey:


----------



## degl (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*

Also nicht völlig verhindern..........aber deutlich

gruß degl

P.s.
Allerdings befürchte ich(auch ein Grund es zu lassen), das auch das Auffädeln des Wattwurms schwerer ist........vielleicht berichtet ja mal jemand noch darüber#c


----------



## Scholle22 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*

moin moin.

in einer älteren ausgabe von kutter und küste wir 1. ratje beim vorfachbau gezeigt.
er ümwickelt seine haken vom ohr bist kurz vor der rundung.
haken einklemmen- sekundenkleber drauf.schnell umwickeln-enden etwas dicker-überstände mit feuerzeug entfernen.

habe ich auch gemacht und klappt super gut.
muss vorallem nicht jeden ein zelnen wurm umwickeln......

muss halt mal probieren


----------



## gründler (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*

Moin

Fransenwolle in ganz fein und der Wurm Gummifisch Twister....hält wie Bombe.

zb.hab ich für kleine Köder alla Gummifisch Twister.... vom Jigkopf denn Bleisteg mit Köderhalter entfernt (Seitenschneider) so das nur noch der runde Bleikopf am Haken überbleibt.

Hier nun um Hakensteg Wolle mit fransen rumgewickelt/festgeklebt und der Gummi.....etc.rutscht nicht mehr runter.
Geht auch mit Würmern....usw.


#h


----------



## messerfisch (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*

Ich werde das mal testen... Eine Rute mir und eine Ohne umwickelte Hakem mal sehen was dabei so passiert!?

lg Max:m


----------



## a.bu (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*

Moin,

es geht doch viel einfacher. 1,2 oder 1,5mm dicken Schrumpfschlauch in etwa 1cm lange Stücken schneiden, den Schrumpfschlauch an einem Ende etwa 1mm weit einschneiden und mit der eingeschnittenen Seite nach oben auf den Hakenschenkel ziehen. Mit nem Feuerzeug oder Teelicht den Schlauch schrumpfen und fertig ist der Wurmstopper. Die Würmer lassen sich wie auf einen normalen Haken aufziehen, können aber nicht mehr über die eingeschnittene Stelle zurückrutschen. Ein schlauer Angler hat sich das 1997 mal einfallen lassen...wer das wohl war

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Brandiangli (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*



a.bu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ein schlauer Angler hat sich das 1997 mal einfallen lassen...wer das wohl war
> 
> Gruß Andreas


 

hmmm ...da kenn ich aber mindest nen halbes dutzend die meinen das wäre auf ihren mist gewachsen


----------



## a.bu (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*



Brandiangli schrieb:


> hmmm ...da kenn ich aber mindest nen halbes dutzend die meinen das wäre auf ihren mist gewachsen




Das stimmt, nur hat es vorher keiner gemacht. #c Ich habe mir beim DMV damals einiges anhören müßen, weil einige Leute der Meinung waren das Haken mit farbigem Schlauch auch ohne Würmer Fische fangen würden|kopfkrat, na ja erlaubt ist seit dem dort schwarz und transparent. Wenn jemand anderes vorher die Idee hatte ist das auch o.K. Hauptsache ist es funktioniert.:m

Gruß Andreas


----------



## riecken (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*

Da ich so oder so meist Seeringler habe past das auch so


----------



## der_nimlot (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*

Moin,

ich habe meine Haken vor dem vorletzten Einsatz auch umwickelt und kann es nur empfehlen. Die Würmer lassen sich problemlos aufziehen und bleiben auch bei rauhen Verhältnissen deutlich länger auf dem Haken.

Einfach mal probieren. #6

LG
nimlot


----------



## messerfisch (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*

Wie sehen die Würmer denn aus? So wie nach dem aufziehen, oder rutschen sie trotzdem ein bisschen?


lG Max:m


----------



## Boedchen (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*

Ich selbst habe es bei einigen Vorfächern gemacht und getestet, am besten übrigens Mit Sec. Kleber und dann recht schnell mit dem Feuerzeug, das bewirkt das sich die Schnur "Aufschmilzt" und somit zig Wiederhaken entstehen. 
Am besten verwendust du hierfür Knopfloch Garn ( ist dicker wie Nähgarn) 
Die Würmer halten entschieden besser, Nachteil ist jedoch das du die haken ( mach ich eh aber nicht jeder) danach wegschmeissen kannst, du wirst den Wattwurmrotz nie wieder ganz runter bekommen.
Das ganze findet sich übringens mit anleitung MAL WIEDER im Brandungsangelführer der Rapsbande


----------



## messerfisch (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*

Also wenn ich dich reitig verstanden haben fisch´st du auch mit Garn. Und nimmst aber jedes mal neue Haken?!


lG Max:m


----------



## Seele (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*

Ihr könnt ja die Haken ähnlich ner Fliege binden und wenn er weg ist baumelt doch noch was schönes in der Strömung, den ein oder anderen Fisch bringts sicher.


----------



## messerfisch (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*

Ich denke mal wenn ich eine Fliege binde die auch in der größe nach was aussieht.... bekomme ich dort keine Wurm mehr drüber!  Aber ich glaube das man dort zu viele Felhbisse drauf haben wird, da mann nicht sofort anschlagen kann, wenn der Fisch beißt.


lG max#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Ich denke mal wenn ich eine Fliege binde die auch in der größe nach was aussieht.... bekomme ich dort keine Wurm mehr drüber! Aber ich glaube das man dort zu viele Felhbisse drauf haben wird, da mann nicht sofort anschlagen kann, wenn der Fisch beißt.
> 
> 
> lG max#h


 

So, vielcht nochmal zum Verständnis |rolleyes.........*ich *meine nicht, dass man da eine "Fliege" binden soll, sondern nur Garn (oder was auch immer) SPIRALFÖRMIG um den Hakenschenkel wickeln (kleben) kann......(wie in dem Buch der Rapsbande). Durch diesen "Rippen" der Wicklung halten die Würmer besser auf dem Haken und rutschen nicht so schnell runter auf den Hakenbogen. (So meine Erfahrung).
Soll aber jeder so machen, wie er möchte......

Sicherlich kann man auch grobe Wolle / Garn nehmen, aber wie schon geschrieben, bekommt man die Wurmreste nie ganz runter und hat dann evtl. eine "leichte Geruchsquelle" im Gepäck


----------



## Boedchen (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*



messerfisch schrieb:


> Also wenn ich dich reitig verstanden haben fisch´st du auch mit Garn. Und nimmst aber jedes mal neue Haken?!
> 
> 
> lG Max:m



Natürlich NICHT bei jedem wurf, aber nach dem Angeltag JA.
in älteren geschäften findet man gar Wurmstopper für die Wattwurm angelei, diese werden über dem Haken montiert, sind  aber nach meiner erfahrung ... ähhm... nicht so gut 
Aber wie mein vorredner schon schrieb, jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## messerfisch (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*

Also ich versuche die ganze Geschichte mal und werde dann beim nächsten mal hier einen kleinen Bilderbericht rein stellen.....


lG Max:vik:


----------



## Nask7 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Haken mit Garn umwickeln.....*

Moin messerfisch,
warum einfach wenn es auch umständlich geht ? 
Probiers mal mit einem speziellen Köderband,bekannt auch als Bait Elastic
Schau mal hier bei 4:40min
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSrBioIk_yY&feature=related

Und zu kaufen gibt es dies zB.hier:
http://www.dekoning-shop.de/index2.asp?Artikelnummer=8110%20001

Gruß


----------

